# My First Fatty!



## captainbuttfloss (Oct 6, 2018)

Haven't been on here in a bit due to not trying too many new things lately.  Not that I haven't been smoking at least once every couple of weeks, just haven't tried that many new things until tonight.  Put on a rack of wings for the Gators game and wanted to make something for dinner after the game too so I decided on a bacon cheeseburger fatty.  Gotta say it turned out pretty doggone good!  Kept it pretty simple and just added sharp cheddar, onions, and Claussen pickles as the fill.  Ended up broiling it after to crisp up the bacon and then it was chow time.  Needless to say this won't be my last, and this was a good way to get familiar with a fatty and I can't wait to experiment with the ingredients for sure.  Anyways, here's the pictures:

First, the finished product:




















And now the prep cell phone pictures:


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 6, 2018)

That has to be waay good.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks mighty tasty for sure. A Fatty is on my short list. I'm hungry now.....


----------



## nanuk (Oct 7, 2018)

Love it.

Simple, yet elegant!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2018)

That looks like a fine fatty to me. Nice Combo.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks really good!
Never thought of putting pickles in a fattie!
Great idea!
Will try it myself on the next one!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 7, 2018)

A new fatty stuffing to try for sure!  Never ever thought about pickles haha.  Like!


----------

